# Has the baby dropped?



## ACitro (Jul 8, 2022)

I'm terrible at knowing when a baby has dropped and I'm pretty sure this mini (kill pen rescue) is a maiden to make things worse -- she's carrying very high and tight. Attaching a side view, front view, and photo of udders. Trying to get a sense of how close we are to the big day. Thank you!


----------



## LostandFound (Jul 9, 2022)

I'm guessing pretty close.


----------



## ACitro (Jul 10, 2022)

Today's udder!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jul 15, 2022)

Are you testing ph? Teats are still pointing in and she still has a pretty deep crease but that can change fast.


----------



## ACitro (Jul 15, 2022)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Are you testing ph? Teats are still pointing in and she still has a pretty deep crease but that can change fast.


Nope, not testing pH. She's been bagged up for about 40 days now! It's crazy. Teats are still pointing in, no waxing.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jul 15, 2022)

If you are willing to test ph, it is a HUGE help. Unfortunately many if not most minis do not wax so not something that can really be counted on. Any new udder picture? The one from Sunday is definitely showing progress!


----------



## ACitro (Jul 15, 2022)

Here's Thursday -- looked the same this morning. She's very very very sensitive. Normally the sweetest gentlest thing but she's tried to go after me a few times in the past week so I'm not sure that pH testing is in our future hahaha


----------



## Standards Equine (Jul 18, 2022)

Did we have a baby over the weekend??? If possible, check the milk in the udders. As soon as it becomes white and proper milk looking, the pH will drop and you can expect baby to make its appearance anytime. I'm excited for you and hope everything goes really well!!


----------



## ACitro (Jul 18, 2022)

No baby! This sweet little lady has gotten extremely defensive of her space over the last few weeks and we honestly can't really touch her safely right now, let alone milk her (she's normally incredibly sweet and easy going but those hormones have really kicked in. ). Here's her udder from last night (I have to stand far away so I don't get kicked so the angle isn't the best). I don't see any changes! It's been about 40 days now since she's bagged up..


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 18, 2022)

@ ACitro Hope it is tonight. Following along and can't wait to see your new little one. Can't be long now.


----------



## ACitro (Jul 18, 2022)

Got a new udder photo this morning!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jul 18, 2022)

That udder is starting to get serious. I would be watching her closely now, especially unable to ph test (which I can definitely understand).


----------



## ACitro (Jul 18, 2022)

Are there any other signs you watch for? Like going off feed? We have two cameras with night vision at the property but I don't think I can stay up all night watching every night. Right now I'm trying to wake up and check on her at least once or twice a night.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jul 18, 2022)

Can you stall her or at least restrict her to an area where you can see her constantly overnight? Ph is really my go-to but I know you cant do it with her. How soft is her tail head? The muscle tone should be very soft there. You can also check her lady parts. When she is close, they will be soft, red, and possibly swollen. Do you have anyone that can help you take shits watching her? They can go from not looking quite ready to foaling in quite literally a couple of minutes. I would definitely be checking every hr at a minimum at this point without ph testing, and it is still very easy to miss that way. Depending on your camera system, you might be able to share the stream pretty easy. If that is the case I would recommend looking at marewatchers.com or on Facebook.


----------



## ACitro (Jul 18, 2022)

Oh yes sorry -- I meant to say I have two night vision cameras on their pen -- one at either end. Soft tail head BUT it has been for about a week. Lady parts are still pink, not red. Don't look swollen to me, but she's quite relaxed back there (has been for about 3 or so days now). I will check out marewatchers! Thank you for that recommendation. I have one other mini in with her, her best friend who was at the rodeo place with her, and at the auctions, and at the kill pen, then rescue, and now with us. She's also imminently pregnant hahaha. They both got covered during their stint at the Stroud kill pen apparently ha!


----------



## Standards Equine (Jul 19, 2022)

When they start in labor, they will normally go off their feed and be very restless. However, things can really progress from there quickly. Like within an hour from when the discomfort and restlessness starts to when they're laying down puffing. 

Best wishes!!!!


----------



## ACitro (Jul 19, 2022)

Watched last night which was hard because there was crazy fog for about 4 hours and no baby action but today her lady bits are definitely looking swollen to me. Here's some updated photos from this morning!


----------



## Standards Equine (Jul 19, 2022)

Looks to me that baby's definitely shifted back into position. I'm guessing there would be a little bit of blood in the vulva (that happens when the cervix dilates) so she could go any time. Udder's nice and full. I hope she's a good mama. I'm really excited to see baby!


----------



## ACitro (Jul 19, 2022)

Standards Equine said:


> Looks to me that baby's definitely shifted back into position. I'm guessing there would be a little bit of blood in the vulva (that happens when the cervix dilates) so she could go any time. Udder's nice and full. I hope she's a good mama. I'm really excited to see baby!


Oh good to know! I hope so too. We don't know her history but everything about her screams maiden mare to me. She's such a lovebug -- I hope she will love being a mama once she figures out what the heck is going on with her body poor girl! Will definitely post photos once baby is here.


----------



## ACitro (Jul 19, 2022)

Ooof one more udder update -- stopped by this evening and no waxing, but sheesh I think it's bigger than it was this morning!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jul 20, 2022)

Oh yeah, she looks very serious now!


----------



## ACitro (Jul 20, 2022)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Oh yeah, she looks very serious now!


Fingers and toes crossed for tonight!


----------



## ACitro (Jul 20, 2022)

BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! At 10:20 or so I noticed her with a raised tail on the camera and didn't see her pass any manure or urine. Right after that she laid down (head up) and I started to get ready. As soon as she laid flat on her side I was running down the stairs to the car. The horses are 1.5 miles away and by the time I got there I saw a bobbing baby head on the camera. Baby was clear of the sac and looking around. Stood about 15 minutes later. Is now almost running around the pen! Mama is cleaning and attentive and working on passing the placenta. Auntie has given baby kisses and is now giving the new pair some space. Got to hear a sweet tiny baby nicker too! It is very very very very dark over there, but we're pretty sure baby is all black with a white star. I will get photos and baby's sex tomorrow morning! Thank you everyone!!!! And Elizabeth thank you for being a magical udder whisperer!!!


----------



## HersheyMint (Jul 20, 2022)

Congratulations  I'm so excited and happy for you all. So wonderful. You have one more expecting, right?


----------



## Standards Equine (Jul 20, 2022)

Congratulations @ACitro !!! I'm so glad you got to be there and that everything went really well. I can't wait to see pictures <3


----------



## minihorse (Jul 21, 2022)

Congratulations. Glad everything went okay. When are you expecting the other one?


----------



## MerMaeve (Jul 21, 2022)

Congratulations!! Would love to see photos of your new little one when you get a chance!


----------



## ACitro (Jul 21, 2022)

Sorry to have disappeared! Despite having a wonderful birth with a vigorous nursing baby (so grateful!) I discovered first thing the next morning that mama had retained part of the placenta. Being on an island with no vet and limited state run ferry service made for a complete nightmare -- but a sweet friend sacrificed the floor of their camper van, and sweet mama Chickadee was so very gracious with all of the crazy and scary things we asked of her and her hours-old baby and we made it to the vet before the infection had time to set it. It took over an hour of some pretty serious interventions to get her to drop the last horn of the placenta. Though we are not out of the woods yet, vet was hopeful. Mama and baby made it home late last night (much to the relief of the rest of the herd who was SO worried about their new baby) and are still doing well. Still we are accepting all good thoughts and prayers for them over the next week as that is the most dangerous period for them. 
It's a filly -- we named her Lark -- and we are pretty sure she's a grulla zorse!!! Stroud kill pen (where we rescued mama from) often has zebra studs, so we think that's what happened to give her her amazing stripes! We are all so in love and she is a spunky little sweetheart and mama is just the best and most loving mama. 
Her best friend from the rodeo/auction/kill pen is due any day now as well and is enjoying life as an auntie (though I heard today she got kicked by the fierce baby Lark this afternoon -- sheesh being an aunt is a tough job!).


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jul 21, 2022)

Congratulations! Glad you were on top of things with the retained placenta! Cute baby! You should post her in some of the equine genetics groups! She doesn't have the dilution that dun presents with but those stripes are definitely interesting. I am sure they would find it fascinating!


----------



## ACitro (Jul 22, 2022)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Congratulations! Glad you were on top of things with the retained placenta! Cute baby! You should post her in some of the equine genetics groups! She doesn't have the dilution that dun presents with but those stripes are definitely interesting. I am sure they would find it fascinating!


Thank you again SO much for your help tracking Chickadee's udder. I am so grateful that I knew when it all happened so that we could quickly jump into action the next morning. And yes -- I am trying to get into a few Facebook groups to ask. Her coloring and markings are so unusual I don't quite know what to make of them!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 22, 2022)

What an ordeal! Glad you were able to get her help and yes, will pray any possibility of infection was caught in time. Congratulations! She looks beautiful!


----------



## Standards Equine (Jul 22, 2022)

@ACitro Congratulations and what a cutie! Very interesting with the colouring and stripes. Definitely one to watch. Also congratulations on being so quick with mama! Definitely sending prayers, light and healing ju-ju to support recovery. <3


----------



## ACitro (Jul 22, 2022)

Oh my goodness this baby! Here she is showing off her fancy new moves this morning!


----------



## MerMaeve (Jul 22, 2022)

Congratulations, Lark is adorable!!


----------



## HersheyMint (Jul 22, 2022)

Lark is beautiful. You will be enjoying her so much and lucky us we get to see those cute videos


----------



## Capriole (Jul 23, 2022)

Congratulations!! Both she and her mom are beautiful! .


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 23, 2022)

Lark!!! ❤ That's what pure joy looks like! And the sound of those little hoofs, just makes your heart swell. Thank you for sharing this fun time with us!


----------



## Willow Flats (Jul 24, 2022)

@ACitro I saw this article on Chimicum Tack's website and thought of your Lark. According to the writer early handling is key for a zorse. Hoping you keep posting on her because I'd love to follow along.








A Zorse of Course: Training Zebra Hybrids | Chimacum Tack


By Andrea Galbraithe I have never been one to choose the easy path when it comes to horses. I like the challenging ones, the ones other people have given up on, the ones that were “crazy.” Not dangerous per se – I have to draw a line somewhere! – but I enjoy giving animals [...]




chimacumtack.com


----------



## ACitro (Jul 25, 2022)

Well now I am not sure -- apparently some black foals can be born with zebra stripes -- they call it foal primitives. I guess they disappear as they get older. For now we will have to enjoy her little zebra buns while we can. Here's a close up of her cutie little face. Mama and baby are still doing well. Fingers crossed that we make it through another week with zero medical events!


----------



## Abby P (Jul 25, 2022)

Horses can also be brindle. Either way, she is sure cute! Love the name you chose.


----------



## HersheyMint (Jul 26, 2022)

A crescent shape moon on her face.  She is so cute. It will be fun to see what color she will be. Stripes or not stripes


----------



## NoahG (Jul 29, 2022)

Congratulations! I saw your IG post and thought mama looked familiar! I got my minis from the same place. I got to meet both your minis at the rescue before they were adopted! You guys are so lucky! Glad Chickadee is doing well!


----------



## ACitro (Jul 29, 2022)

NoahG said:


> Congratulations! I saw your IG post and thought mama looked familiar! I got my minis from the same place. I got to meet both your minis at the rescue before they were adopted! You guys are so lucky! Glad Chickadee is doing well!


We feel so lucky to have her and Wren. Thank you for helping at Little Hooves! We are such a big fan of Savanah's work.


----------

